# Let's keep Herve's Bar & Grill Mac/tech free!



## ksv (Apr 27, 2002)

The last weeks/months I've noticed many threads in this forums which belongs either in the Mac News forum or the Mac Hardware forum, not here. This forum is for "off-topic" discussions, not for threads about the iBook, iPod or future versions of OS X.


----------



## voice- (Apr 27, 2002)

Oh, so we can't be excited about the iPod in here? Or the newest build of Chimera? Oh well, I guess it can go to the other forums


----------



## ksv (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Oh, so we can't be excited about the iPod in here? Or the newest build of Chimera? Oh well, I guess it can go to the other forums *



Of course, but let's not start new threads about it. That belongs in the Mac Hardware forum.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 27, 2002)

Thank you!  Thank you!  Thank you for saying what we all have wanted to say!


----------



## voice- (Apr 27, 2002)

OK, I'll be non-technical.
LTM, that avatar is bothering me a lot. The left paddle is OK, but the right one is illogical. It should be standing still. I mean, if the dot gonna wind up there anyway, it might as well just not move...


----------



## edX (Apr 27, 2002)

voice - ypu must never have played the 1st video game - Pong. I love LTM's avatar myself.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 27, 2002)

Thank you Ed.  
Its ok voice-, we understand that you didnt get to play many video games.  Ever heard of GNOP?  Made by bungie studio's a long time ago... if im not mistaken.  Go play it.  For as simple as it is, it is a very fun game.


----------



## voice- (Apr 27, 2002)

Don't you ever talk down to me on games, Ed!!!
I know pong very well, it's funny as hell. I'm just saying that if the ball comes to the same place all the time, there's no reason to move...


----------



## edX (Apr 27, 2002)

he he

you are being tooooo logical. It wouldn't look as cool or as active if he did that. it also wouldn't have the balance it now has. sometimes illusions are better than reality. 

(me, talk down to you? never )


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 27, 2002)

Voice-   dont you think it would be dull looking if only one side was going?  I think so.

I was trying to figure out a way to incorporate blocks... but that was too much for me.  Maybe you can do a better job...eh?

Dont feel so bad.  Im just messing with you.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 28, 2002)

Well if I stare at the avatar long enough, it bothers me that the ball doesn't bounce correctly when it hits the left paddle.  When it bounces off the left paddle, it leaves the paddle on the exact same angle it came in on (which would be fine if it hit the paddle straight on).  The bounce on the right hand side is more how it should look.

Of course, this is an avatar, not a model, so I don't expect it to obey the laws of physics (angle of incidence equals angle of reflection).


----------



## Valrus (Apr 28, 2002)

Maybe the Pong game in LTM's avatar is occuring in non-Euclidean space. 

-the valrus


----------



## voice- (Apr 28, 2002)

Or maybe it's taking classes from Herve


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 28, 2002)

Riiggghhhttt.... and I thought I had to much time on my hands. 

By the way... voice-, what is your avatar?  I dont get.


----------



## ksv (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *
> By the way... voice-, what is your avatar?  I dont get. *



It's pretty logical, I suppose


----------



## voice- (Apr 28, 2002)

Of course it's logical.
Ed knows the story, here's the short version:
That is the middle finger of my right hand


----------



## Jadey (Apr 28, 2002)

But we can still discuss why light sabres aren't possible, and layouts of Star Trek ships, right?


----------



## voice- (Apr 29, 2002)

Well, yeah, that's not out yet...maybe we should have a rumor-thread for those...


----------



## ksv (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jadey _
> *But we can still discuss why light sabres aren't possible, and layouts of Star Trek ships, right? *



I'm not the moderator or anything here, so nothing is really up to me to decide, but the last title of this forum pretty much described what belongs in here; "All thoughts, non-technical"

Despite of that title, I suppose this is the right forum to post threads regarding Star Trek and light sabres


----------

